# Aggressive 11 month old male



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It could be that you need to invest time in him- training, etc. 
He must see your wife as his 'boss' and you as an equal. Not to try to boss him around, but try instead to form a working partnership w him. Maybe a class with you and not her.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

jlampiasi said:


> ....He gets plenty of exercise and is spoiled. He shows his teeth when he is biting me as well. If i have a toy he will switch from the toy to my hand. ...Another thing, he will steal things and run away wagging his tail thinking its a game. ( remote, clothes, toilet paper). Its very frustrating getting bit all the time and I cant understand why its just me. Any tips & helps are very appreciated


First I have a couple of questions,

When you say he gets "plenty of exercise" - what is your definition of plenty of exercise? What kind, how much and is it every day of the week?

Also, when you say he is "spoiled" what exactly are you all doing to spoil him?

You are absolutely correct that he sees stealing items and running away as a game. This tells us two things, 1) he needs more training and mental challenge (Goldens are very bright and if they aren't getting enough mental stimulation they absolutely will create a game or job for themselves). 2) if he is able to get things that he shouldn't and steal them, he has too much freedom. 

If you all don't keep dirty clothes in the hamper with a lid or in the laundry room with the door closed then he shouldn't have free run of the part of the house where those clothes are. Use baby gates and/or exercise pen to restrict his access to the parts of the house that aren't 'puppy proofed'. Purchase trash cans with lids that he can't open or start keeping smaller trash cans that will fit in a cabinet or pantry with a closed door.

Prism's suggestion that you and your puppy should be enrolled in an obedience class together is spot on. Plan on spending the next year or so enrolled most of the time in an obedience class, they are a wonderful way to build a strong bond with the dog and teach you to show leadership to him. The more confidence you show in handling and managing him, the more respect he will show your authority. Find a dog training club or an obedience club and they will teach you to train your dog. It just takes practice. 

If you are having trouble with him in the house putting teeth on you and general disobedience, I suggest having him drag a leash when he's free in the house. Just a cheap one that you can cut off to about 3 feet long. Use it manage him when he misbehaves and gain control of him. (Also, always have a baggie full of treats either in your pocket or a tupperware with a lid on the counter where he can't get them but you can reach them quickly, Use these treats to reward him for good behavior, laying calmly, sitting when asked etc.) He is way too old to be putting teeth on you and it's time that you let him know you will no longer put up with it. When he acts up, grab the leash and use a stern, deep tone of voice (not a loud voice, but a deep voice) and say "EH-EH, knock it off" and then shorten the leash and tell him to "sit" (I am assuming he knows this command) even if it takes a couple minutes, stand up, hold the leash and wait it out. As soon as he obeys your command to sit, immediately get a treat (timing is important) and reward him for obeying you. Use your voice, sound happy and upbeat and praise his obedience. This will take time and practice but he should get the idea.

If you answer the questions I had at the beginning of the response, it will help people understand more of what is going on with your dog. You might consider private lessons with a trainer who comes to your house if your schedule is not conducive to going to a training club.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

What kind of exercise is he getting now? What is his training routine? 

It sounds as if he's trying to get your attention because he is bored and has no other outlet for his energy. Investing in a quality obedience class would be a step in the right direction, as he needs mental stimulation, as well as exercise. If you post your location, there are probably some members that have a training recommendation for your area.

If things you are doing haven't working to get his teeth off of you, you could try a taste deterrent. Get some spearmint binaca and, when he bites you, spray the part of you body/clothes/etc that he just bit. My guess is that the mere act of spraying it on yourself (because he will smell it) will be enough to make him back off. He will not like the way it smells or tastes. By spraying it on yourself ONLY after he bites, he'll learn that there's a yucky consequence to the biting. Don't spray it at him or in his mouth. 

If he wants to play a game, introduce the formal retrieve. Play with him before he has the chance to grab those things you don't want him to have, and teach him to bring them to you and drop them for treats.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

jlampiasi said:


> I have an 11 month old golden retriever and he is very, very mouthy. He will bite hands and arms for no reason. It is me, my wife and him in the house. I work a lot and am home less than my wife. He treats her completely different than me, He will never bite her but always bites me. He gets plenty of exercise and is spoiled. He shows his teeth when he is biting me as well. If i have a toy he will switch from the toy to my hand. I have tried grabbing a toy when he bites me, I have tried yelping, ignoring and walking away, etc. Its random I can be walking and he will bite me, or i could just be sitting there and he will do it then. Another thing, he will steal things and run away wagging his tail thinking its a game. ( remote, clothes, toilet paper). Its very frustrating getting bit all the time and I cant understand why its just me. Any tips & helps are very appreciated


He's going to continue the existing behavior until you teach him it is not acceptable. "YOU" have to do something to change his behavior, it won't happen all by itself.

As the saying goes, you own what you condone.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This might be helpful.

Teaching Bite Inhibition | Dog Star Daily


Start teaching him a behavior counter to the biting. For instance, teach him to go pick up a toy and bring it to you. Does he play ball? Bounce the ball and get his attention on the ball, then throw it. Toss treats away from you (make sure he knows), work on basic obedience skills, sit, down, etc.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

He is being a puppy and needs training. Don't forget, puppy behaviors can develop into adult behaviors. The answer is TRAINING.


----------

